# Kind hearted beware!



## Tabatha

For those who are kind enough to give things away for free, beware!

I recently gave away my Emerald crab this week and he's just been spotted on AP for $15.00

I understand this is a capitalist society but I would have rathered he go to someone who needed him, not someone who was going to turn around and sell him.

I'll be more careful next time!!


----------



## jacky75

Sorry to hear that. It might be better to give it to an old forum member.


----------



## Tabatha

jacky75 said:


> Sorry to hear that. It might be better to give it to an old forum member.


Thanks Jacky, I hear yah.

However, today I sold some frags to a newbie here on GTAA and he was a really nice guy who, coincidentally, is in the same business I am and works just down the street. You just can't tell...


----------



## Y2KGT

Tabatha said:


> For those who are kind enough to give things away for free, beware!
> 
> I recently gave away my Emerald crab this week and he's just been spotted on AP for $15.00
> 
> I understand this is a capitalist society but I would have rathered he go to someone who needed him, not someone who was going to turn around and sell him.
> 
> I'll be more careful next time!!


This happens all the time. The same shady people are always looking for free stuff and then turn around and sell it on other forums or on Kijiji.

I read a post just a few days ago where a guy was giving away some moss and he had so many people ask for some that when he divided it up so that everyone got a little he received PMs telling him how dissappointed they were to get such a small amount.

I think you should tell everyone who it was so that we know not to deal with this person.
--
Paul


----------



## okoolo

we could I suppose blacklist people that do that


----------



## Byronicle

okoolo said:


> we could I suppose blacklist people that do that


you could always just look at the threads with the same people who always take the Free Stuff or ask for Free Stuff and just put 2 and 2 together.

and even when people offer something to me for Free, I just don't take it most of the time because most of the time I don't feel confident that I could have made much use of it to the full potential even though I partially need it


----------



## TBemba

I don't understand? It seems that you didn't want the crab and the bother of selling it. So to move it fast you gave it away, but with strings attached?


----------



## Cory

No, the point is that whilst she still owned the crab she offered to give it away free under the premise that whomever took it would care for it because they wanted to enjoy it. In fact, when I saw the ad I was considering responding because crabs are something I've been debating for a while and this would have been a great way to get into it. Obviously Tabatha cannot dictate what happens to the critter after she gives it away but the point was whomever took it tricked her into thinking he/she wanted the crab personally rather than to sell. I would be just as peeved if this happened to me which is why most of my free fish etc. go to friends who I can trust.



TBemba said:


> I don't understand? It seems that you didn't want the crab and the bother of selling it. So to move it fast you gave it away, but with strings attached?


----------



## dl88dl

Tabatha said:


> For those who are kind enough to give things away for free, beware!
> 
> I recently gave away my Emerald crab this week and he's just been spotted on AP for $15.00
> 
> I understand this is a capitalist society but I would have rathered he go to someone who needed him, not someone who was going to turn around and sell him.
> 
> I'll be more careful next time!!


I saw that Ad at AP and thought that was you with a different ID...LOL and change your mind and decide to sell the crab instead of giving it away for free. Wow, salttank did not waste any time in selling the free crab


----------



## MrYou

Sorry for my ignorance, but what does AP stands for???


----------



## Darkside

That's a lot of work for $15.


----------



## dl88dl

MrYou said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what does AP stands for???


No need to be sorry. AP is AquariumPROS their link - http://www.aquariumpros.ca/ most items for sale are saltwater and they also have a section with lots of info on SW too.


----------



## dl88dl

Darkside said:


> That's a lot of work for $15.


I have to agree with you 100%


----------



## Octavian

Too bad I didn't get the crab. My wife would have given it a name and knit it some mittens if it got cold... lol


----------



## TBemba

I still don't understand?

Did she state in the ad: Only to someone who will take good care of this crab?

Maybe there was a reason the person that got the "free crab" couldn't or didn't want to keep it. ie: crab did not get along with other tank mates.

Tabatha did you confront the person and find out the reason they were selling the crab before posting?

Why was the first assumption negative?

If you feel this strongly why not contact the person and tell them you want the crab back if things didn't work out.

I think this issue should have been handled better and not made public.



Cory said:


> No, the point is that whilst she still owned the crab she offered to give it away free under the premise that whomever took it would care for it because they wanted to enjoy it. In fact, when I saw the ad I was considering responding because crabs are something I've been debating for a while and this would have been a great way to get into it. Obviously Tabatha cannot dictate what happens to the critter after she gives it away but the point was whomever took it tricked her into thinking he/she wanted the crab personally rather than to sell. I would be just as peeved if this happened to me which is why most of my free fish etc. go to friends who I can trust.


----------



## Octavian

TBemba said:


> Maybe there was a reason the person that got the "free crab" couldn't or didn't want to keep it. ie: crab did not get along with other tank mates.


Wouldn't you research this before deciding to get the crab?


----------



## TBemba

Octavian said:


> Wouldn't you research this before deciding to get the crab?


I would have asked the person I was giving the free crab too if they knew what they were doing. I think it was a little irresponsible akin to a LFS staff selling fish to inexperienced hobbiest.


----------



## Cypher

You don't want to know, and if you do find out don't bother signing up - its a place made by an as*h*le and run by dingbats. The more people that sign up - just pays for his place in Hawaii - seriously, he uses the forum's 'membership' numbers to attract sponsorship from canadian retailers - even though there isn't really much activity by the site's members. The guys there have serious personality/ control/ behavioral problems.



MrYou said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what does AP stands for???


----------



## dl88dl

TBemba said:


> I still don't understand?
> 
> Did she state in the ad: Only to someone who will take good care of this crab?
> 
> Maybe there was a reason the person that got the "free crab" couldn't or didn't want to keep it. ie: crab did not get along with other tank mates.
> 
> Tabatha did you confront the person and find out the reason they were selling the crab before posting?
> 
> Why was the first assumption negative?
> 
> If you feel this strongly why not contact the person and tell them you want the crab back if things didn't work out.
> 
> I think this issue should have been handled better and not made public.


If that person couldn't or didn't want to keep the crab and did not get along with other tank mates then he/she should pass that free deal to others and not try and make a profit.


----------



## TBemba

dl88dl said:


> If that person couldn't or didn't want to keep the crab and did not get along with other tank mates then he/she should pass that free deal to others and not try and make a profit.


I still don't understand?

Why must people meet your standards? And when they don't, you think it's okay to publicly humiliate them? I am unsure which one of you offends me more.


----------



## dl88dl

TBemba said:


> I still don't understand?
> 
> Why must people meet your standards? And when they don't, you think it's okay to publicly humiliate them? I am unsure which one of you offends me more.


So you think ripping off others are ok? Where are your morals


----------



## Darkside

dl88dl said:


> So you think ripping off others are ok? Where are your morals


I have to agree here.


----------



## Windowlicka

Darkside said:


> I have to agree here.


+1

Thanks OP - I'll always heed a reminder/warning that unfortunately there are those amongst us prepared to selfishly abuse the goodwill of others for their own personal and/or financial gain.


----------



## freddymp

It is $10 now BTW. I used to collect little crabs for my old 140 gal. Hope this one finds a good home...


----------



## TBemba

dl88dl said:


> So you think ripping off others are ok? Where are your morals


I don't understand?

How is this person ripping off anyone?

She gave the crab away?

What bothers you so much?

Why is it about money?


----------



## UnderTheSea

I wouldn't get too worked up over it. We have this happen all the time. People travel from Orillia, Port Hope, Peterborough etc to pick up stock and for the travel we usually give them a choice of extra frag or pack of frozen food or something small as a token for appreciation of their business. Same day.... The item is on Kijiji\Craigslist or other free classifieds. Some of the times they are asking more than what we originally sell the product for  Crazy people.


----------



## Darkside

TBemba said:


> I don't understand?
> 
> How is this person ripping off anyone?
> 
> She gave the crab away?
> 
> What bothers you so much?
> 
> Why is it about money?


You don't understand because you don't share the same morality. lol


----------



## zenkeri

I agree w/ Darkblade. Sadly there are many people who will disappoint you and just as many that will help justify these people. I often give away stuff to people even as I'm paying for stuff from them. I just believe its a good way to make some friends. Most of the time they will offer something back. I've had excellent experiences w/ the few members I've met so far. Don't be too upset Tabatha some people are just jerks. btw she never mentioned any names so how is that embarrassing someone?


----------



## AquariAM

+1 Zenkeri and Darkside.

I once gave someone a bunch of fish that I cared a lot about.. long story.. promises of you can visit them were made quasi tongue in cheek-- two weeks later they were given away. I was very upset with this person.


----------



## Byronicle

TBemba said:


> I don't understand?
> 
> Why is it about money?


it has nothing to do with the money

its the fact that someone was kind enough to give away their pet in the hopes that the next owner would get the same enjoyment out of them.

would you adopt free kitties just to sell them? people who do that are abusing a "charity"

its pretty common sense, common courteousy, you just don't. Period


----------



## Byronicle

btw

the ad stated "Free to a* Good Home*"


----------



## WiyRay

Get a kid for the sole purpose of having them clean the house, wash the dishes, wash and wax my car... then have them grow up to be a successful millionaire celebrity so that you can sponge off them for the rest of your life. 

Okay, it makes no sense. But I felt there might have been a point in there somewhere.


----------



## Byronicle

WiyRay said:


> Get a kid for the sole purpose of having them clean the house, wash the dishes, wash and wax my car... then have them grow up to be a successful millionaire celebrity so that you can sponge off them for the rest of your life.
> 
> Okay, it makes no sense. But I felt there might have been a point in there somewhere.


lol my parents made me do that and they still do but the point of chores is to add character, give them responsibilities and discipline. If I become a millionaire celebrity, its a given that they will sponge off of me for the rest of my life as I owe it to them for the person I have become.

in this case, its a gift that one fellow hobbyist gives to another but the hobbyist was misled to believe that the buyer was going to provide a good home


----------



## dl88dl

Darkside said:


> You don't understand because you don't share the same morality. lol


LOL...I have to agree with you on this one


----------



## TBemba

dl88dl said:


> LOL...I have to agree with you on this one


I don't understand?

I do give up on trying to talk any sense.

I never said I agreed with the person selling it for money. I just also don't agree with the other side as well.



Tim


----------



## ryno1974

I think questioning peoples morality over this one is a little much. 

I see both sides, but I have to agree that once you sell (or give away) something what happens to it is out of your hands and not worth worrying about.

I still drive by my first house (when I am back home) and shake my head about what they did to it - but i I was that concerned I wouldnt have sold it. 

Look at the upside. The little guy is going to get a new loving home somewhere, he as just made another pit stop on the way!


----------



## AquaNeko

Dunno if the person that got it had a compability issue with the crab and it's tank mates. That's unknown here. Even then, they got it for free I think it would have been best to either contact the original owner to see if they would take it back or if they can't give it back to the original owner due to distance/time/schedule then if you got it for free I think they should have given it away for free to someone else that knows how to care for the crab.

Well on the upside out of this the crab is still alive and being rehomed at least.


----------



## gucci17

lol, what's done is done. It's unfortunate that it was just for a quick flip but you just have to learn from this experience. It happens all the time and yes, believe it or not, not everyone has the same morals/standards. I'm sorry it happened to you Tabatha but atleast you know better now.

Sometimes, things are only appreciated when there is a cost or value behind it. So like Ryno said, atleast it will go to a new loving home now.

Quite unfortunate but this is the world we live in....


----------



## Ciddian

You know, Tabatha is a very very kind person and only wants to help out fellow hobbiests so of course she feels a bit betrayed in a way. I too would feel badly if I did something like that. 

Nowadays I usually always put a price on something, i'd rather give for free but as most people know when they come by I really don't want their money LOL I feel way too bad about it. Esp. when they make their way here by car or whatever.

I usually now do a search on the person interested and ask a lot of questions before giving away a fish/invert/ect. I get tired of the OMGZERS! Free!!! People.. lol. esp when trying to place a hard to home animal. eg. big plecos,fish.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

If i gave something away i didn't want. Sold something i didn't want. And someone else took it/bought it and made a profit from it. 

KUDOS TO THEM. 

I got what i wanted. The item gone. If they went through the hassle of coming and getting it from me. Then the trouble of arranging to sell it for a profit. My hats off to them. 

I agree with the guy that said If he was that concerned he wouldn't have sold his house. 

And I have no idea where morals come into play at all here. Some one did something out of the kindness of her heart. She gave something away. What the other person does with it is their business, isn't it? What gives us the right to dictate what we want other people to do with the stuff we didn't want anymore?


----------



## Tabatha

The majority of people who've posted, understand my viewpoint and I thank you for your support. It's interesting that less than a hand full of people have an alternate opinion and I wonder, is it a cultural thing?

There are many newbies just starting out in saltwater on this forum, many students as well, who may not be able to afford full price. THAT's who I naively hoped would take the crab.

There is nothing wrong with being kind. There is nothing wrong with making a profit.

There is something wrong, in my opinion, with those who take advantage of other's kindness and compassion.

We've been ripped off more than a few times in this hobby and it's very sad that there are so many @$$ holz who have to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Darkside

Aquatic Designs said:


> If i gave something away i didn't want. Sold something i didn't want. And someone else took it/bought it and made a profit from it.
> 
> KUDOS TO THEM.
> 
> I got what i wanted. The item gone. If they went through the hassle of coming and getting it from me. Then the trouble of arranging to sell it for a profit. My hats off to them.
> 
> I agree with the guy that said If he was that concerned he wouldn't have sold his house.
> 
> And I have no idea where morals come into play at all here. Some one did something out of the kindness of her heart. She gave something away. What the other person does with it is their business, isn't it? What gives us the right to dictate what we want other people to do with the stuff we didn't want anymore?


In a case like this it is our right to dictate what we want other people to do with the animal in question. If the intent is to give it to someone who wants to keep the animal long term in an appropriate home than that is a condition just as much as a cash payment is. The major issue I see here is that its very hard to screen for the "buyer's" intentions. Giving an item away on the good faith that the user wants to keep or use that item only to find it being sold immediately is betrayal of that faith and of that respective agreement. This IS a case of morality, a betrayal of faith makes it so, its like lying through omission, this may even have been a case of lying outright, I don't know.

All I was suggesting is that people have different morals and values, some people treat animals as items, some people don't. The issue here is that you're projecting your own views over top of Tabatha's, which are obviously different and this is a situational case. Something that you would do and how you feel about it has little influence on what someone else does if they feel differently. I'm not saying that one view is better than another, just that they're different. This is a case of comparing apples and oranges, if you don't share the same moral view point (this is very much experiential) you'll have difficulty understanding the other.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

I can completely understand if the person who took the animal said they wanted it and knew how to care for it and then immediately went and posted it for sale. 

I was only stating my opinion. Not overstating. I would not care what one would do with something after they did me the favour and took it. 

If the intention was to give it to someone who could not otherwise afford it and needed to have it. Then it is in Tabatha's right to ask for someone that meets her standards take it. 

Was the taker screened before you gave it to them? Were they asked the questions? Or was it given to the first person who said i want it?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I think someone who would take a freebie and then immediately advertise it as "for sale", sounds like a "schemer". I realize not everybody may agree with me.

But there are some of us who are not always trying to make a dollar, and there are some of us that are. Those that are say there's nothing wrong with that, as they value money, over relationships. What's wrong with doing that, they say? Their value system is structured differently. 

I don't like to make cultural generalizations so I would say that individuals are individuals, and they make their own decisions. Culture is just one thing (what you learned as a kid, etc). 

You can not control what someone does with what you give them. They could do much worse than sell it ... they could torture your lovable little crab and not tell you about it. This is the problem with getting attached to our pets. Other people might not treat them right. And I have trouble selling a fish. What if it dies? What if that guy mistreats it? If he shows up with $5, will I give it to him? I prefer to trade amongst hobbyists who I trust have the same standards of ethical care that I have, or better.

Sometimes a "freebee" now will be hopefully a result in some freebie fry coming my way some time in the future. If so, bonus. If not, no big deal. I just don't want my fish treated badly.

Why don't SOME people understand that for some of us, it's NOT all about the money? Maybe because for them, it is all about the money. It seems childish to me. I'm just sayin' is all.

W


----------



## Tabatha

I agree with you 100% KhuliLoachFan, you said it much better than I could.


----------



## Byronicle

well like I said before

Tabatha stated *"FREE TO A GOOD HOME"*. Those are the conditions for a person to have it for free, the person had to have *deceived her* into thinking it was going to a good home. Now Tabatha has no idea whether it was going to a good home after all since the buyer had no intentions of giving the crab a good home in the first place, the conditions/agreement has been broken.

If you are selling something for money, you just want the $$$, this was basically *CHARITY*. If Tabatha didn't care whether the crab went to a good home or not, she would've put a price tag on it.

This is the case where someone exchanges kindness for a promise in return, whereas its normally a product for money. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lol before I donated my aquarium to my daycare, I thought of giving it for free but I got a million emails literally the very 1st day of posting on Kijiji, which more than HALF of them with a SOB story about how they cannot afford an aquarium, or how they want one for their child real bad.

Lol if you cannot afford an aquarium now, how could you afford all the maintenance in the long run?

If your child really really wanted one, then just GET ONE


----------



## WiyRay

Anyone else remember that episode of the Simpsons where Homer comes back to work at the power plant and Carl tells Homer that his replacement (a chicken) was getting tired, only to have Homer tell him he'll give him a *Good Home* and proceeds to fondly give his tummy a pat?


----------



## duckyser

this may be a good idea, sell the pet for 30% less than what lfs sell it. That was only people who care, and know what they are doing will spend the money to buy it. Also by selling it, it would make it difficult for the receiver to sell the pet and make profit discouraging what has happened here


----------



## Cypher

Lots of lessons learned by all involved I think.

What I think people should do when they give stuff away is post the CAVEAT: *FREE TO A GOOD HOME, NOT TO BE RESOLD UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE*. To be given back to original owner if incompatible in new home.

Nothing in life is truely free, BUT people should let others know what their expectations are. I think the fault is with both the recipient and the giver (to a lesser extent).

Z.


----------



## WiyRay

Cypher said:


> Lots of lessons learned by all involved I think.
> 
> What I think people should do when they give stuff away is post the CAVEAT: *FREE TO A GOOD HOME, NOT TO BE RESOLD UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE*. To be given back to original owner if incompatible in new home.
> 
> Nothing in life is truely free, BUT people should let others know what their expectations are. I think the fault is with both the recipient and the giver (to a lesser extent).
> 
> Z.


Agreed, that is probably the best idea... but just to be a pain in tail. Please be more specific.
What are the constituents of a good home? Should it die/get injured/damaged, does that mean the owner is considered irresponsible and should therefore repay the original owner in some way?
Years later I find that I am unable to keep said item/pet, do I need to contact original owner? What if original owner cannot be found? Can it be given away for free to a sub-par home?

Yes, we got to draw the limit somewhere. We can't all sit there and write an entire essay for every little thing.

I think that finding something like this on a hobbyist site where members should care about the hobby... One should be able to safely assume these kinds of things without the need for it being said.

But of course, we're all different.


----------



## TBemba

I personally live by the Tail light warranty: When you see the tail lights of the buyers car the warranty has expired. Same goes with when I buy, whether it's BA's or private. Once I have purchased your item and you see my tail lights the warranty is over in my mind.

I am far from heartless and currently most of my fish have been in my care for well over 2 years. Because I will rarely sell anything, I hate dealing with people that have attitudes.

I research what I plan on buying and never buy things I am not prepared to look after. But in the rare case that I do purchase an animal I am unwilling or unable to care for I will take it back to the store and give it back for free.

I see too often the same people on forums like these with new fish every week. Either they have 200 tanks or they are killing their animals or they care so little about them that they exchange them like Hockey cards.

Fish are the most mistreated animal in the pet trade today and their status is not even on the radar of fanatics like PETA.

If I went to a pet store ever week and bought a new puppy because well the one I bought last week ended up dying on me or I have a 5 foot by 5 foot room and I feel I would like to keep 12 puppies in the room because they are so pretty and well the Rottweiler puppy got really big and ended up eating the toy poodle oops. Someone would stand up and say wait a minute. But sadly fish do not invoke the same feeling as puppies.

2 cents


----------



## wtac

This is the primary reason that I'd rather throw away the "ok" equipment that I get when I revamp a system. I get the calls where I instictively "sure take this but here are issues using it..." and I see it in the various classifieds a few days later. I've also sold them in the past in the interest of my client with no compensation because I know the value and issues of "X" and make it abundantly clear.

Not a bigee w/drygoods but it "frosts my cookies", moreso with livestock, when I spend the time at no charge with information of helping them getting from A to B and see them making monitary gains within a few days of "helping them out". It also makes me hesitant in giving away tricks of the trade not only in person but here as well since this I do this for a living full time.

I will get "flamed" for this but a line has to be drawn and set somewhat of a standard in this "Wild West" setting that has been created not only for hobbiests but *legitimate *business owners as well.


----------



## Cypher

I think in the end, we have to leave it up to the individual. The last thing anyone wants is to have to legalize *every_single_thing* done or said on this forum. Make your intentions clear, and be honest.

I don't want to discourage people here from being charitable in fact, I think we need to *encourage the re-use of aquarium hardware* for environmental reasons. You might think - but its a small pump - yeah its small but if everyone in toronto who had a small pump threw away theirs instead of fix/sell/ giving away it really adds up. Many of the hardware parts from this hobby are not bio-degradable. So please, sell/ give away any usable or fixable hardware - BUT BE HONEST about it. Be straight forward in your expectations as well.


----------



## dl88dl

Cypher said:


> I think in the end, we have to leave it up to the individual. The last thing anyone wants is to have to legalize *every_single_thing* done or said on this forum. Make your intentions clear, and be honest.
> 
> I don't want to discourage people here from being charitable in fact, I think we need to *encourage the re-use of aquarium hardware* for environmental reasons. You might think - but its a small pump - yeah its small but if everyone in toronto who had a small pump threw away theirs instead of fix/sell/ giving away it really adds up. Many of the hardware parts from this hobby are not bio-degradable. So please, sell/ give away any usable or fixable hardware - BUT BE HONEST about it. Be straight forward in your expectations as well.


Reuse is a good think. I had a old Fluval 403 and AC500 both motor die but I still use them on my 135gal. I stack up 2 hydro V sponge filters and drive it with a powerhead AC802 the water pumps to the 403 and the return tube goes in the AC500 and the water is returned back to the tank. One AC802 powerhead runs 3 filters on my 135gal...I save money on electricity and also save on landfill.
So don't throw away any fishy equipments...find a way to reuse them


----------



## Byronicle

When I gave my pleco which was huge for free, I wanted him to go to a big aquarium, so I first just randomly asked a bunch of people what type of fish they keep and there routines, pretending to be an extreme noob. Once I found someone I felt confident that could keep the pleco and had the proper knowledge, I offered the pleco free.

The interviews are long and tedious and amusing as the interviewees are completely oblivious but at least you sleep better at night and saves the frustrations


----------



## AquariAM

wtac said:


> I will get "_flamed_" for this but a line has to be drawn and set somewhat of a standard in this "Wild West" setting that has been created not only for hobbiests but *letigimate *business owners as well.


I think you're safe with the thousands of gallons of water you work with 

(rimshot)

I'm here all week.


----------



## WiyRay

wtac said:


> I will get "flamed" for this but a line has to be drawn and set somewhat of a standard in this "Wild West" setting that has been created not only for hobbiests but *letigimate *business owners as well.


Legitimate*  hehe, a little embarrassing to have a misspelled word underlined and in bold too.



AquariAM said:


> I think you're safe with the thousands of gallons of water you work with
> 
> (rimshot)
> 
> I'm here all week.


And awww... *shakes head* lol.


----------



## wtac

WiyRay said:


> Legitimate*  hehe, a little embarrassing to have a misspelled word underlined and in bold too.


Yeah...when I'm not home much and I get the 3rd degree from the wife being on the comp not doing work 

Corrected and bit red in the face...LMFAO!!!


----------



## wtac

AquariAM: we'll get in touch soon...kinda kooky in my neck of the woods


----------



## Darkside

dl88dl said:


> Reuse is a good think. I had a old Fluval 403 and AC500 both motor die but I still use them on my 135gal. I stack up 2 hydro V sponge filters and drive it with a powerhead AC802 the water pumps to the 403 and the return tube goes in the AC500 and the water is returned back to the tank. One AC802 powerhead runs 3 filters on my 135gal...I save money on electricity and also save on landfill.
> So don't throw away any fishy equipments...find a way to reuse them


I have an impeller for a 403 if you want it. lol I'll be at the DRAS auction in April.


----------



## InSpirit

Tabatha said:


> The majority of people who've posted, understand my viewpoint and I thank you for your support. It's interesting that less than a hand full of people have an alternate opinion and I wonder, is it a cultural thing?
> 
> There are many newbies just starting out in saltwater on this forum, many students as well, who may not be able to afford full price. THAT's who I naively hoped would take the crab.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being kind. There is nothing wrong with making a profit.
> 
> There is something wrong, in my opinion, with those who take advantage of other's kindness and compassion.
> 
> We've been ripped off more than a few times in this hobby and it's very sad that there are so many @$$ holz who have to ruin it for the rest of us.


I agree with you. This hobby is built upon friendships that have lasted decades. The good people know each other. And helping a friend or even a stranger is always the greatest form of RAOK... Play it forward...


----------



## dl88dl

Darkside said:


> I have an impeller for a 403 if you want it. lol I'll be at the DRAS auction in April.


I wish it was just the impeller but the motor has burn out. I put in another impeller from my other working 403 and it still don't work smae with the AC500. Sure I will take it and use as a backup for my other 2 that is working. I will see you at the DRAS auction. Thanks


----------



## Darkside

dl88dl said:


> I wish it was just the impeller but the motor has burn out. I put in another impeller from my other working 403 and it still don't work smae with the AC500. Sure I will take it and use as a backup for my other 2 that is working. I will see you at the DRAS auction. Thanks


I think I have an impeller cover for the 403 as well. They're all yours. I got them with a bag of used equipment from a friend of mine. They're brand new and in the package, the thing is, I've never owned a 403 so I've never had any use for them.


----------



## ameekplec.

InSpirit said:


> I agree with you. This hobby is built upon friendships that have lasted decades. The good people know each other. And helping a friend or even a stranger is always the greatest form of RAOK... Play it forward...


+1. Good Karma always comes back around.


----------



## dl88dl

Tabatha said:


> For those who are kind enough to give things away for free, beware!
> 
> I recently gave away my Emerald crab this week and he's just been spotted on AP for $15.00
> 
> I understand this is a capitalist society but I would have rathered he go to someone who needed him, not someone who was going to turn around and sell him.
> 
> I'll be more careful next time!!


I am not sure if that crab on sale at AP is your crab. I ask him how big and how long he had the crab and this is his reply -

The crab's shell like 1.5 inches 
I had this guy for about 5 months.

Let me know if you are interted


----------



## Tabatha

I hope you're right, I hope it's just a coincidence. It's not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## Pansophy

dl88dl said:


> I am not sure if that crab on sale at AP is your crab. I ask him how big and how long he had the crab and this is his reply -
> 
> The crab's shell like 1.5 inches
> I had this guy for about 5 months.
> 
> Let me know if you are interted


Regardless of the seller(s)... The OP brings up a very important issue.

It sucks to know you have to include a disclaimer that says Not For Sale on free Fish or products... common sense will tell you it's implied. Also It ruins communities and discourages kind members from donating free stuff.


----------



## Cypher

Let it be up to the individual; they can chose to put a disclaimer or not. If they don't put a disclaimer and the recipient flips the free item for a profit, then, the OP has no right to complain about it.

To assume that we all think alike in a city of 3.5 million people is abit naive. All of us come from different backgrounds, be it linguistic, cultural, racial, family, etc... etc... we all have unique sets of morals and values - lets not forget that. Please remember no one is LESS THAN HUMAN, just because their value system differs from yours.

Honesty and clear communication are the keys to a successful community.



Pansophy said:


> Regardless of the seller(s)... The OP brings up a very important issue.
> 
> It sucks to know you have to include a disclaimer that says Not For Sale on free Fish or products... common sense will tell you it's implied. Also It ruins communities and discourages kind members from donating free stuff.


----------



## AquariAM

Cypher said:


> Please remember no one is LESS THAN HUMAN, just because their value system differs from yours.


Stalin
Dr. Mengela
Hitler
Mussolini
Genghis Khan
Atilla the Hun
Christopher Columbus

Some value systems can equate a person to being less than human.


----------



## Cypher

Now that's funny. And you know better than that. So you think just cuz this person flipped a crab he/she is as guilty as hitler? LMFAO. I know you're joking, but if you're not, you need your brain checked. If anyone is so angry that they can equate this person to hitler and the like, they should look at themselves first and see who is less than human.

People really need to open their minds... travel the world go work half a world away where people speak a totally different language for at least a year.

On a side note, there are more evil doers you missed in your list too...

Richard the lionheart,
Pope Urban II,
more than a few popes who ordered the murder of their predecessors and different sects of christians, let alone who also fathered their successors...
Augustus Ceasar,
Julius Ceasar,
Umayyad Caliphs,
Rashidun Caliphs,
Rasputin,
Stalin....

the list goes on and on, breaching all time, cultures, colors and languages.

But getting back to this thread, we are not talking about mass murderers. We are talking about simple human interaction(s). Lets not confuse the subject nor go on useless tangents.



AquariAM said:


> Stalin
> Dr. Mengela
> Hitler
> Mussolini
> Genghis Khan
> Atilla the Hun
> Christopher Columbus
> 
> Some value systems can equate a person to being less than human.


----------



## AquariAM

Cypher said:


> Now that's funny. And you know better than that. So you think just cuz this person flipped a crab he/she is as guilty as hitler? LMFAO. I know you're joking, but if you're not, you need your brain checked. If anyone is so angry that they can equate this person to hitler and the like, they should look at themselves first and see who is less than human.
> 
> People really need to open their minds... travel the world go work half a world away where people speak a totally different language for at least a year.
> 
> On a side note, there are more evil doers you missed in your list too...
> 
> Richard the lionheart,
> Pope Urban II,
> more than a few popes who ordered the murder of their predecessors and different sects of christians, let alone who also fathered their successors...
> Augustus Ceasar,
> Julius Ceasar,
> Umayyad Caliphs,
> Rashidun Caliphs,
> Rasputin,
> Stalin....
> 
> the list goes on and on, breaching all time, cultures, colors and languages.
> 
> But getting back to this thread, we are not talking about mass murderers. We are talking about simple human interaction(s). Lets not confuse the subject nor go on useless tangents.


Stalin is on my list.


----------



## Cypher

Ahah so it is! I got pwt!  . What're you doin up at 4am?? Insomniac like me? Insomnia blows.



AquariAM said:


> Stalin is on my list.


----------



## AquariAM

Not as much as freezer burn. Nothing's worse than freezer burn.


----------



## okoolo

what the heck is wrong with ceasar .. or lion heart for that matter 

you should consider judging people by the morality standards in their times..

Caesar hasn't done anything other Romans didn't do before him (ie Sulla)

Richard was a gifted military commander if not the best of kings ..
but still not so bad as kings go ..


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

In any Online forum, as the length of the thread reaches a certain size, the tendency to mention Hitler reaches 100%. This is not a "history of Europe and Asia" web board, it's an aquarium web board. Can we get back on topic please? Kthxbye.

W


----------



## okoolo

I think that ship has sailed..


----------

